# entryway table



## pinky (May 10, 2018)

This was made with some tiger black walnut from @Allen Tomaszek . Cast aluminum sides. Still needs another coat of finish and buffing.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 10, 2018)

Looks great! how wide is that slab?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 10, 2018)

Awesome job ..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (May 10, 2018)

15" wide


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 10, 2018)

pinky said:


> 15" wide


Nice board. Love that figure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (May 10, 2018)

Yeah, I'm going to try to get a better photo from just the right angle when I'm done. That board looks even better in person.


----------



## cabomhn (May 10, 2018)

Nice pairing with the metal frame. Makes the most of showcasing the wood as well in my opinion. Great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (May 14, 2018)

Great table, I love the figured Walnut. Where'd you get those legs from?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (May 14, 2018)

whitewaterjay said:


> Great table, I love the figured Walnut. Where'd you get those legs from?



craigslist


----------



## Briar Branch Woodworks (May 23, 2018)

That is a beautiful table! Great figure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 23, 2018)

Nice wood and use of it!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (May 23, 2018)

Nice...real nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

